# Wish Loki Luck Tomorrow...



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Sending wishes for Loki's speedy recovery


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

mercymoon said:


> His balls are going bye-bye:quiet:


LOL... it's ok... he won't miss them!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOL...poor boy! I'm sure he will so well.
_


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Had to wake up early this morning and drop him off at vets,
he was so scared he wet himself. Poor baby! Pick him back up
at 3:30


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

mercymoon said:


> Had to wake up early this morning and drop him off at vets,
> he was so scared he wet himself. Poor baby! Pick him back up
> at 3:30


Aww.... poor boy! Hope he's doing ok.


----------

